# Gene Sanders - Services announced



## Al33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Gene Sanders died this morning at 4:30. He had been in the hospital this past week undergoing tests. Please remember his widow Judy in your prayers.

RIP brother Gene.

A memorial service for Gene will be held at the Piney Grove Baptist Church 1605 Mars Hill Road • Acworth, GA 30101 tomorrow (01/20) at 2 PM.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 17, 2015)

My condolence to his family.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 17, 2015)

Sad news. He was one of the old guard and did a lot for traditional archery. Rest in peace.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. I met Gene once at his shop, and he was such a nice guy.


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow! I just spoke with him two weeks ago. My condolence to his family


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 17, 2015)

Saddened  to hear this.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sad news. Prayers sent for his family.


----------



## acf (Jan 17, 2015)

Judy called me early this morning with the news and I have been heart broken since. This man introduce me (and Tucaway on the forum) to deer hunting more than 40 years ago. Man the stories I could tell! He and I  also fished together all over this state for many years. I feel sorry for those who never got to meet or him, as there was not many like him. This man would do anything to help anyone no matter what.  

RIP my friend you surely will be missed. Please everyone keep Judy and his three daughters in your prayers.

ACF


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. I also had the pleasure of visiting Gene @ his shop once and enjoyed hanging out and talking bows.
My prayers for his family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 17, 2015)

Sad to hear. Prayers from my house. Rest in peace, see you again one of these days.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 17, 2015)

Sad day. Prayers for his family.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2015)

I just got off the phone with Mrs. Judy. Such a sad day ....... I feel honored to have known Gene and call him a friend. He taught me so much about bow and building them...... rest in peace my friend. Prayers for Mrs. Judy and family.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 17, 2015)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Sanders, but I owned one of his bows and have heard his name so often that I feel like I knew him better than some.  I am sorry to hear of his passing and wish God's peace comfort and grace to the family.  Rest in peace sir, you had many friends among us!


----------



## Rix56 (Jan 17, 2015)

*We lost a good guy*

I have had the pleasure of visiting with Gene in his shop on a few occasions and found him kind and generous.  I was building my own bow and needed advise and he so generously stopped what he was doing and admired and advised me on what to do.  He seemed excited that I was building a bow and not disappointed that I was buying one of his.  He truly loved and mastered the art of bow building and acknowledge he didn't do it for the money.  I understand he was generous to help someone needing a bow.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 17, 2015)

Prayers sent for his loved ones.  The passing of a good man from this life is a sad thing even though we know only good awaits him on the other side.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 18, 2015)

Sad news....praying for his family and friends


----------



## frankwright (Jan 18, 2015)

I am really sorry to hear about Gene's passing.

I always enjoyed talking to him when he use to come to all the shoots with Larry. 

He was a good guy. I have had several of his bows.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 19, 2015)

A memorial service for Gene will be held at the Piney Grove Baptist Church 1605 Mars Hill Road • Acworth, GA 30101 tomorrow (01/20) at 2 PM.


----------



## markland (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh man I can't believe this, so sad to hear.  Have spent some time meeting and talking with Gene, what a great man and awesome stories as well, the traditional community will be less without him here and will miss him.  Sad day indeed!


----------



## lsGreybeard (Jan 19, 2015)

Gene has been a great hunting partner and a boon companion for many years. I will miss him greatly. My heartfelt sympathy and prayers for Judy and the family.


----------



## bell77 (Jan 19, 2015)

*A Fine Man*

I enjoyed meeting gene a couple of years ago and hanging out with dad at his shop on many occasions. Two of my sons received genes mantis bows for Christmas. They were the last bows Gene worked on. They will be cherished for a lifetime. 
We are praying for you Judy and family


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 20, 2015)

Gene was a great man in many ways.  Not only was he a great bowmaker, he was a talented musician and great storyteller.  He loved kids and would be brought to tears to see a young person delighted with one of his bows.  He donated countless bows to TBG and was awarded the Sinew Award by that club for his outstanding service to archery.  He was a great friend to me and I shall miss him.  
Dan Spier


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 20, 2015)

Gene will be missed.
RIP sir.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 20, 2015)

very sad to hear this, can anyone post up a link to Gene's obituary?


----------



## Red Arrow (Jan 21, 2015)

I just saw this today.   Gene will be missed by many.  I spent several weeks off and on with Gene learning about bow making and actually building a long bow together.  He was a great teacher with a ton of patience for a guy who had alot to learn.  He was a friend who was not afraid to share his knowledge.  I will miss him and hope to share a campfire with him on the other side.  Prayers for his family.


----------



## PRlongbow (Jan 22, 2015)

I got the news the other day.  Gene was a good man.  He will be missed dearly.  Prayers go out to the family


----------



## JPISME (Feb 11, 2015)

I just heard about Gene's passing tonight.......
I had the great pleasure to know Gene and Judy and his family. I met Gene and Larry at the shoots and would go by and "chew the fat" with them on occasion. I didn't live that far away. Later I had the pleasure of working with Gene at Triple A. He was a fine man and I am honored to say he was my friend. 
I am fortunate to own 2 of his bows. The last one is the prettiest and sweetest shooting bow I own.
Rest easy old friend. No pain in Heaven.
God Bless


----------

